# InDesign CS - info palette won't expand



## newbit1 (Aug 3, 2006)

When I try to select options from triangle, Sow Options is greyed out.
I tried quitting and restarting ID and opening new document, but same issue. I rely on this palette to confirm resolution of files. 
Thanks.


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 3, 2006)

Have you tried Window > Workspace > [Default]?

If this doesn't work, try trashing the IndDesign's Preferences


----------



## newbit1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks so much - problem solved!


----------

